# Tipps und Tricks



## Bunes007 (6. Januar 2004)

Hi alle zusammen ich hab mir ma gedacht da das BMX Forum zurzeit ziemlich leer ist, erstelle ich ma nen hilfreichen Tread.

Also das soll halt ma sonen Tread werden in dem alle schreiben können was sie für Tricks und Tips haben. (im Bereich BMX)


Dann fang ich ma an:

1. Verlorene Ventilkappe:
Kein Problem einfach zum nächsten Bauern gehen und vom    Silohaufen (diese weißen Haufen mit Reifen drauf) einfach eine abschrauben!

2.Lenkerenden:
Also als Lenkerenden nimm ich immer Sektkorken (aus Plastik).
Die halten recht lange und man brauch sich nicht über Kratzer zu ärgern. Und dat Gewicht is auch gut. 


Gruß Bene


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. Januar 2004)

Hab auch ein wenig was an Selfmade-Stuff anzubieten...

Verlinke mal direkt auf unsere Website, die ich leider nach wie vor nicht fertig bekommen habe und es wohl auch nie packen werde... 

Technik 1 

Technik 2 

Technik 3 

Technik 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bunes007 _
> *1. Verlorene Ventilkappe:
> Kein Problem einfach zum nächsten Bauern gehen und vom    Silohaufen (diese weißen Haufen mit Reifen drauf) einfach eine abschrauben!
> 
> ...



hehe ganz nett, aber zu 1. der naechste bauer is 15km weg, silohaufen noch weiter. ich geh immer zur tanke, die liegen da in massen vor den luftsäulen

2. einmal richtige barends kaufen und die gehen (fast) nie kaputt

ps: gute idee das topic


----------



## Bunes007 (8. Januar 2004)

Noch nen Tip!

Wenn ihr euch neue Griffe dranmachen wollt, dann sprüht am besten vorher etwas Haarspray in die Griffe. Dann flutchen die besser und lassen sich wenn's trocken ist nicht mehr wie beim Moped drehen!!

PS: Niemals Öl oder so benutzen!!!


----------



## ylfcm (8. Januar 2004)

ju, und jedesmal wenns regnet rutschen sie. haarspray is mist imho. entweder pressluft oder so draufwürgen, hat bisher immer geklappt


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ylfcm _
> *ju, und jedesmal wenns regnet rutschen sie. haarspray is mist imho. entweder pressluft oder so draufwürgen, hat bisher immer geklappt *



Haarspray ist definitiv nicht die beste Lösung...das wird wie gesagt bei jeder Feuchtigkeit (auch beim schwitzen) wieder lose.

Am besten per Luft oder auch mit Reinigungsbenzin, möglichst starkes, das verflüchtigt nahezu vollkommen nach kurzer Zeit.

Ich könnte jetzt noch zahllose Gewichtsspartipps zum Besten geben, so ala Sattelstütze kürzen, Felgenbetten bohren...

Oder auch so diese und jene Einspeicharten (3fach x,4fach x,radial, crossradial, halfspoke, twisted)...aber wer weiss das noch nich?
Irgendwo gibts das alles schon zu lesen...


----------



## Bunes007 (9. Januar 2004)

@ylfcm

Ey anstatt nur rumzumeckern schreib lieber mal was sinnvolles!!
Ich hab diesen Tread nur gemacht um anderen zu helfen.

@Bremerhavener 
Close diesen Tread doch bitte. Der bringt sowieos nix wenn nur rum gemeckert wird und außerdem wie du schon geschrieben hast, wisssen das fast sowieso schon alles.

Gruß Bene


----------



## Bremerhavener© (9. Januar 2004)

Nö bin ich zu faul zu, vielleicht kommt ja noch ne gute Fee und erklärt mir nen Downside-Whip...


----------



## ylfcm (9. Januar 2004)

ich mecker doch garnicht. verbessere nur deine tipps. nich immer gleich ausrasten wenn du nicht 100% recht hast


----------



## Bunes007 (10. Januar 2004)

@ ylfcm 

sry, naja hat sich so angehört!


Bene


----------



## UrbanJumper (20. Januar 2004)

Weiß jetzt nich ob das zu bekannt ist aber gegen Snakebits hilft ein alter Schlauch den man über den aufgepummten in die Felge legt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotznas (20. Januar 2004)

um noch mal auf den tip mim haarspray zurück zu kommen!!!
bei mir halten die griffe trotz haarspray bombig und ich schwitze ne menge  !!


----------



## Bunes007 (21. Januar 2004)

rotznas schrieb:
			
		

> um noch mal auf den tip mim haarspray zurück zu kommen!!!
> bei mir halten die griffe trotz haarspray bombig und ich schwitze ne menge  !!



@ylfcm 

siehste,
nich nur bei mir funtzt super damit!!!
Naja kannst ja nich immer recht haben!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Januar 2004)

Bunes007 schrieb:
			
		

> @ylfcm
> 
> siehste,
> nich nur bei mir funtzt super damit!!!
> Naja kannst ja nich immer recht haben!



Hmmm...bei mir funktioniert es auf 3 (!) Bikes nicht,einmal weiss lackiert,einmal schwarz und einmal matter Lenker, einmal Primo Griffe, einmal Hoffman und einmal ODI...bei allen probiert, nach 2 Wochen die Teile aus Ärger in die Tonne geschmissen und die neuen mit Benzin draufgezogen...fest, geilo.

Meine 3 Teamkollegen arbeiten aus Frust nur noch mit Pressluft und einer unserer Trialer hat gestern dank 3WetterTaft-Griffen nen Geier von ner 7er Palette gemacht weil man seinen Griff nicht mehr von seiner GripShift unterscheiden konnte...  

Meiner Meinung nach hat McFly da schon was wahres drin gehabt...denke das ist auch ein bißchen Handhabungsabhängig...ich selber fahre extrem griffzerstörerisch,muss sie eigentlich alle 6 Wochen wechseln weil sie auf links durchgegriffen sind, und dementsprechend hält wohl auch kein Haarspray oder andere kosmetische Artikel bei mir...

mfg,
Reik


----------



## ylfcm (21. Januar 2004)

ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass die griffe vom schwitzen locker werden. bei mir hat haarspray immer bombig gehalten, bis zum ersten regen. da ich allerdings kein schönwetterfahrer bin und nicht andauern die griffe neu drauf ziehen will, kommt die haarspray methode fuer mich nicht in frage.


----------



## Moto (21. Januar 2004)

Zum Thema Gewichtsreduzierung gibt es noch (falls man zu viel Geld hat): 

-Titanschrauben
-Titanachsen für Kurbel und Naben (Bei Kurbel wiegt die Achse dann nur noch die hälfte)
-Titanspeichen (wiegen die hälfte von herkömmlichen Speichen und kosten ca.    40/25Stck
-Titannippel
-leichte Mountainbike Sättel oder ein Odyssey Junior Sattel
-Kleines Kettenblatt und kleines Ritzel

und natürlich noch die üblichen Sachen wie Sattelstütze kürzen, Lenker Kürzen, Achsen Kürzen u.s.w.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Januar 2004)

Jo...und Felgenbetten bohren  Und statt Rotorzügen einfach Schaltungsseile nutzen, n Kollege hat die direkt mit seiner Rotorplatte verlötet...bremst sich sehr geil, viel weniger Flex 

Bei meinem GTX fällt das weg, weil die Züge eh verschraubt sind, aber vielleicht ein Tipp für die mit herkömmlichem Gyro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (21. Januar 2004)

Moto schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Gewichtsreduzierung gibt es noch (falls man zu viel Geld hat):
> 
> -Titanschrauben
> -Titanachsen für Kurbel und Naben (Bei Kurbel wiegt die Achse dann nur noch die hälfte)
> ...


 du hast

 -lack entfernen
 -griffe kürzen
 -uvm

 vergessen


----------



## fr33r!d0r (22. Januar 2004)

naja bin zwar kein bmxer mehr (aber bald stolzer Besitzer eines Cruisers) und geb' auch mal meinen senf dazu 

+++*Griffe abmachen: * +++


Schraubenzieher mit Duschgel einreiben, Dann damit unter ie Griffe fahren und einmal rund um den Griff verteilen. Ein bisschen hin-und-her drehen und schwups der Griff is ab

Danach nicht vergessen die Griffe ordenlich mit Wasser auszuspülen und den Lenker zu säubern
Schliesse mich meinen Vorgängern an an: Beim Aufziehen der Griffe Benzin oder Spiritus verwenden. Den Griff dann etwas drehen und warten, dann sind die Griffe am gleichen Tag wieder fest...

+++*Bremsen tunen:*+++


Aufpassen dass die Kabel nicht um enge Biegungen gehen
 Auf gleichmäßiges Ansprechen der Bremsbacken achten (am Rotor oder an der Bremse verstellen
 LONDON MOD (siehe Reik's Anleitung)
 besonders an "offenen Stellen" des Zuges öfters mal Teflonfett draufschmieren (Öl verflüchtigt sich zu schnell), aber auch mal den kompletten Zug wechseln oder einfetten
 -> Spannung der Federn in der U-Brake auf Minimum stellen nach Vollendung des oberen Schrittes (aber so dass die Bremsklötze noch selbst zurückgehen)
 Abstand der Bremsbacken zur Felge so gering wie möglich halten
 Bremsklötze bremsen schlechter wenn sie "verglast" sind (Dreckeinschlüsse im Gummi) -> Abhilfe: Mit Schleifpapier den eingebremsten Schmutz abrubbeln
 Felgen anflexen (z.Bsp. mit Dremel)
 Chromfelge benutzen
 Bitum auf die Felgen schmieren -> verbessert die Bremsleistung um ein Vielfaches so lange es trocken ist (Nachteile: ist nicht von unendlicher Dauer; bei Regen NULL Bremsleistung)

Hmm das wars erstema


----------



## kater (22. Januar 2004)

Die Smilies hättest du dir sparen können. Ansonsten gute Tips für Anfänger.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (22. Januar 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Die Smilies hättest du dir sparen können. Ansonsten gute Tips für Anfänger.



jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## fr-biker (24. Januar 2004)

moin an die rund und sorry wen ich mich einmische..... 

 abziehen:  
zum abziehen is nen schraubendreher nich so perfekt gibt kratzer unso 
besser:
holt euch ne sprize mit na nadel, dan die spritze mit spiritus füllen in den Griff rammen und los spritzen, und schon könnt ihr den griff problemlos ab ziehen!!!!

 druff machen:  
griff innen mit spiritus nass machen und druff mit der mit dem teil, troknet innerhalb 5 min. und sitzt dan super fest (forrausgesetzt das ihr alles schö sauber gemacht habt)!!!!!!!
das is meiner bescheidenen meinung un erfahrug nach das perfekte geheim rezept!!!!!!!! 
 grus fr-biker


----------



## konamann (25. Januar 2004)

zum abmachen mit der Spritze muss man keinen Spiritus verschwenden, wasser tuts genauso.

nebenbei: forrausgesetzt schreibt man mit Fogelfau.


----------



## fr-biker (25. Januar 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> zum abmachen mit der Spritze muss man keinen Spiritus verschwenden, wasser tuts genauso.
> 
> nebenbei: forrausgesetzt schreibt man mit Fogelfau.



danke das mit dem (Vogel) "V" ...... aber ich habs nich so mt der rechtschreibung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das mit dem wasser auch ne gute idee!!!!!!!
grus


----------



## fr33r!d0r (26. Januar 2004)

fr-biker schrieb:
			
		

> moin an die rund und sorry wen ich mich einmische.....
> 
> abziehen:
> zum abziehen is nen schraubendreher nich so perfekt gibt kratzer unso
> besser:



also mir sind kratzer eigentlich ********gal und ne spritze hab ich nich


----------



## konamann (26. Januar 2004)

gibts in jeder Apotheke verdammt billig, in Drogenberatungsstellen meistens auch kostenlos


----------



## chrisi.mutant (31. Januar 2004)

fr-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, das mit dem (Vogel) "V" ...... aber ich habs nich so  mit der Rechtschreibung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> das mit dem Wasser ist auch eine gute idee!!!!!!!
> grus







> gibts in jeder Apotheke verdammt billig, in Drogenberatungsstellen meistens auch kostenlos



Oder bei Oma in der Hausapotheke 

Mit Wasser funzt das recht gut... und da leiern die Griffe nicht so aus, als wenn man den Schraubenzieher benutzt! Manchmal braucht man die Griffe ja noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (31. Januar 2004)

chrisi.mutant schrieb:
			
		

> Oder bei Oma in der Hausapotheke
> 
> Mit Wasser funzt das recht gut... und da leiern die Griffe nicht so aus, als wenn man den Schraubenzieher benutzt! Manchmal braucht man die Griffe ja noch.


wenn ich die griffe nich mehr brauch, dann behm ich einfach nen kattermesser


----------



## konamann (31. Januar 2004)

die radikalmthode mitm Cutter is auch was, aber das einfachste: Schraubgriffe mit stahlgewinde, da reißt nix mehr


----------

